# Moving to Canada from Ireland with 3 children ADVIDE NEEDED



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi 

Would really appreciate any stories or advice from Irish Families who have moved from Ireland to Canada we are hoping to move at the end of January next year! Have started to look at area's to live my husband is a plasterer and I hopefully will get some kind of part time after we have settled in our Children are 7,4 and 1 years old! Any info would be greatly appreciated we know some people who are currently living in Calgary so feel


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Carmal you don't say what type of visa you wish to apply for. Moving to Canada isn't as easy as deciding to immigrate and picking a date. I assume that you mean Jan 2012 which if you were to apply for a FSW (federal skilled worker) visa you need to be on the list of 29 jobs in demand. If this is the route you are taking then applications from Ireland are taking approx 20months to process, so you would be looking at Jan 2013 at the earliest that is providing you submit your application immediately. 

Welcome Page | Page d'accueil have a look at the website as it will gives you an indication of what visa to apply for


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry just reread your original post and seen that hubby is a plasterer. From what I gather he would be unable to apply as a FSW as they are not on the list. 

Total complete applications received since July 1, 2011


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

She knows all of this, I'm not sure of why this thread needed to be started again...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...iving-canada/87486-moving-canada-ireland.html


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> She knows all of this, I'm not sure of why this thread needed to be started again...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...iving-canada/87486-moving-canada-ireland.html


G-Mo Thought I had seen it before...

Carmal the answers will not change each time you start a new thread. The process is still the same and the applications will still be assessed in the same manner.


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

SharonJ said:


> G-Mo Thought I had seen it before...
> 
> Carmal the answers will not change each time you start a new thread. The process is still the same and the applications will still be assessed in the same manner.



Thanks that's very helpful!!!! I'm not finding this web site all that easy to use finding it difficult to find my origianl thread????? Doesn't seem to be a section I can click on to find replys to my thread!!!! And for the record... Moving to Canada is not something we are taking likely like picking a date and off we go..... I find your comment extreamely innapropriate, this web site is suppost to help people intending to find a better knowledge of immigrating we are very upset to be leaving this contry and dragging our 3 children off to another country, and the last thing I need is some smart comment as I seem to have made a mistake by asking for more information in an incorrect way!! I.e starting a new thread wow big MISTAKE!!!!!


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

CARMAL said:


> Thanks that's very helpful!!!! I'm not finding this web site all that easy to use finding it difficult to find my origianl thread????? Doesn't seem to be a section I can click on to find replys to my thread!!!! And for the record... Moving to Canada is not something we are taking likely like picking a date and off we go..... I find your comment extreamely innapropriate, this web site is suppost to help people intending to find a better knowledge of immigrating we are very upset to be leaving this contry and dragging our 3 children off to another country, and the last thing I need is some smart comment as I seem to have made a mistake by asking for more information in an incorrect way!! I.e starting a new thread wow big MISTAKE!!!!!


If you click on your name in a thread it will bring up a small box with about 4 options. There will be one that is something like "see all posts by _person" it will show any threads or post that you have made._


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

CARMAL said:


> Thanks that's very helpful!!!! I'm not finding this web site all that easy to use finding it difficult to find my origianl thread????? Doesn't seem to be a section I can click on to find *replys* to my thread!!!! And for the record... Moving to Canada is not something we are taking *likely* like picking a date and off we go..... I find your comment *extreamely innapropriate*, this web site is *suppost* to help people intending to find a better knowledge of immigrating we are very upset to be leaving this *contry* and dragging our 3 children off to another country, and the last thing I need is some smart comment as I seem to have made a mistake by asking for more information in an incorrect way!! I.e starting a new thread wow big MISTAKE!!!!!


Hey, no need to be to rude or over use the punctuation marks... Not sure how you are finding it difficult to navigate, simply clicking on "Canada" in the header takes you to the Canada forum where your previous thread was in the top ten most recent... You could also click User CP -> List Subscriptions where you will find all threads you are subscribed to, including yours.

(Btw: Replies, Lightly, Extremely, Inappropriate, Supposed, Country)


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Hey, no need to be to rude or over use the punctuation marks... Not sure how you are finding it difficult to navigate, simply clicking on "Canada" in the header takes you to the Canada forum where your previous thread was in the top ten most recent... You could also click User CP -> List Subscriptions where you will find all threads you are subscribed to, including yours.
> 
> (Btw: Replies, Lightly, Extremely, Inappropriate, Supposed, Country)


Good job I'm not looking for a job as an English teacher hey!!! 

Sorry may have seemed rude in my reply but was extremely taken aback and upset after reading the post on this thread, I wish to delete this thread any ideads how?


----------

